# The Blue Box LC&D



## Bigbitt62 (Dec 15, 2013)

Does anyone know what the price of a Blue Box 16 relay control box.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh, I thought you were talking about Carlons. :laughing:


----------



## Bigbitt62 (Dec 15, 2013)

*President/owner*

No its a 16 circuit lighting control panel!


----------



## jrsparky (Dec 11, 2013)

Currently waiting on a quote from the distributor on a 16 relay Blue Box (GR1416). Also getting pricing on (2) 8 relay panels (GR1408), and Chelsea digital switches. I can let you know when my pricing comes in.


----------



## Bigbitt62 (Dec 15, 2013)

*LC&D Blue Box*

I have ten of these I would like to sell!


----------



## Bigbitt62 (Dec 15, 2013)

I have the switches as well,,,,,how many switches do you need?


----------



## jrsparky (Dec 11, 2013)

Bigbitt62 said:


> I have ten of these I would like to sell!


:thumbsup:
Surface mount 16-relay? Single pole relays rated for 30a @277v, 20a @120v?

How much are you asking?


----------



## Bigbitt62 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Blue Box*

Yes surfaced mounted......16 circuit 120/277. I am not sure how much I want. They were hardly used. My customer had switched over to a different energy management system and I removed these. I am trying to see what the price of a new one is.....and go from there.....I have one in my home and it controls everything from my pool, outside lighting.....even controls my septic holding tank pump! Works great on the pool because of the override controls. All of mine also have the capability to connect a phone line into the control panel. RJ45 modem in every one of them! Awesome box!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Bigbitt62 said:


> Yes surfaced mounted......16 circuit 120/277. I am not sure how much I want. They were hardly used. My customer had switched over to a different energy management system and I removed these. I am trying to see what the price of a new one is.....and go from there.....I have one in my home and it controls everything from my pool, outside lighting.....even controls my septic holding tank pump! Works great on the pool because of the override controls. All of mine also have the capability to connect a phone line into the control panel. RJ45 modem in every one of them! Awesome box!


I might be interested I've installed the system before and was thinking of replacing my touch plate with them. How much for 4 of them?


----------

